# Anyone ever tried to do their own acid wash INSTEAD of using a dye house?



## lasugar (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi there
so has anyone tried to skip the dye house altogether and do the acid wash treatment themselves?

I love the look, and the dye house wants like $5 a garment to acid wash them here in Canada.

any thoughts on what to do, or what u guys have done?

thanks


----------



## Purple Pup (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi! I am new to the forums, but I have a couple of years experience with dying clothing. Unless you have access to at least one (preferably two) industrial washing machines, I wouldn't try it. Odds are good you would ruin a household washer. You need to use chlorine-soaked pumice stones in the washer, keep a close eye on the fabric to stop the process when you want, then transfer the clothing to another machine with "antichlor," sodium bisulfite, to stop the bleaching process. Chlorine can produce some cool effects on clothing, but it is also very damaging to the fibers. Go overboard, and it will ruin the clothing. Hope that helps.

Kimberley


----------

